# power steering fluid puddle clean up



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

I have a small leak in my power steering. Instead of paying the $300 or more to get it fixed I buy a few bucks worth of fluid every 6 months.

Problem is, I have a ugly stain on the asphalt where I park my car. Are there any prducts out there that I can use to help get it off? Something to dilute it so I can mop it up with a rag.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

There is a chemical that is used to treat your garage floor so it becomes stainproof...saw it in an old Super Street issue...forgot what the name is though

Dilute bleach works well but for super tough stains, try diluted muriatic acid...you need adequate ventilation and a mask if you're goin' chemical

Hope this helps..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i forgot...then you can wash them all off with *hot* water...


----------

